# Devils Lake freeze up



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Will Devils Lake be fishable by Christmas....With all the cold weather and snow i'm sure the ice is building up fast but how long will it take before we can fish on Devils Lake?

Thx guys

:beer:


----------

